# Office? Funny???????



## Anonymous (11 Feb 2005)

Hi all

in another thread I (once again) showed my ignorance.

This time is was 'the office' which to me is not in the slightest bit funny and a program I would go a long way to miss

I once saw Ricky Gervais's stand up routine and didn't even smile once never mind laugh  

Least funny person on the tv IMHO 

I wondered if there were any other people with a similar view , or am I the only one? :wink:

Cheers

Tony (who finds lots of things on the TV funny, just not the office)


----------



## mudman (11 Feb 2005)

Ooh, me, me, me too!

I don't think the word 'funny' really applies, maybe the word 'painfull' would be more apt?


----------



## trevtheturner (11 Feb 2005)

Hi Tony,

Can't help with this one as I've never seen it, but do recall Ricky Gervais - seem to recall him having a boxing match, which received a lot of publicity, some while ago. That was possibly quite funny :?: 

I can't understand why LOML seems not to understand my sense of humour (after 40 years) and sometimes calls me 'Victor' 'specially when I put on my cap to take the dog for a walk! :? (Guess that's opened it up for some pee-taking? :roll: )

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Feb 2005)

is it a whippet? :lol:


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2005)

> Tony (who finds lots of things on the TV funny, just not the office)



You can't offer that sign off without some expansion as to which programs you do find funny. I have made a bet with myself about at least one program and I will come clean about which one it is, whether or not you include it.

Cheers

Tim

(Who does find the office hilarious but still has to watch most of it through spread fingers and has met Ricky Gervase and even had a beer with him)


----------



## Charley (11 Feb 2005)

So it's not just me then?  

Everyone was saying how great it was but I always missed it till one night when nothing was on the box and I was flicking through the channels and watched it for a bit, I thought it was cr£p, after 10mins I put a DVD on..

It may just have been a bad episode but haven't bothered to watch it again...

I don't know what the big fuss about Ricky is. No offence (in case he finds this thread) but I don't find him funny.


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 Feb 2005)

I had to admit that I didn't find The Office that funny - too cring-makingly painfull to be funny, but I watched Ricky Gervais doing his stand-up routine on the Comedy Chanel the other night and laughed out loud all the way through.

Strange thing a sense of humour - very individual, and not even consistant withan an individual.


----------



## Charley (11 Feb 2005)

tim":2az3th5u said:


> You can't offer that sign off without some expansion as to which programs you do find funny.



I better not answer that one, I think I now have well over 100 sitcom/comedies on DVD


----------



## trevtheturner (11 Feb 2005)

No, Tony, its a GSD - but my research leads me to believe that this 'Victor' bloke has got a whippet. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

LOML is always polite to our dog though :roll: .

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 Feb 2005)

Trev,

I used to have a GSD too. A great big hairy monster with huge teeth. Used to put the fear of God into the local ne'redowels (spelling??).

Best dog I have ever owned - he was so intellligent it was spooky sometimes. Never quite sure who was taking who for a walk though - he used to pull like a train, no matter how much obedience training I gave him. Would eat anything - loved curry and pineapple chunks! :shock: 

Sadly he died about 4 years ago (aged 13 1/2) - I still miss him!

He was Ben - what's yours called?

Gary


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2005)

> Would eat anything - loved curry and pineapple chunks!



me too!

T


----------



## Travis Byrne (11 Feb 2005)

Hello

While talking about comedy, I get some older shows from "over there".

The ones I enjoy are: Are you being Served
Last of Summer Wine (earlier shows)
But my all time fav was: faulty Towers (Not shown anymore)

Heaven only knows how old these are.
Can anyone tell me how long ago these went out of prime time?

Travis


----------



## Alf (11 Feb 2005)

Travis Byrne":1nka72cm said:


> The ones I enjoy are: Are you being Served
> Last of Summer Wine (earlier shows)
> But my all time fav was: faulty Towers (Not shown anymore)
> 
> ...


AYBS?: 1972 - 85
LotSW: 1973 - last year?
Fawlty Towers: 1975 and 1979

As far as The Office goes, it doesn't do much for me either. If I want to see comedy bad management techniques I'll watch CJ in Reggie Perrin.  

Cheers, Alf

Who didn't get where she is today by not watching people sitting down in embarrassingly noisy chairs.


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2005)

> AYBS?: 1972 - 85
> LotSW: 1973 - last year?
> Fawlty Towers: 1975 and 1979



Alf - are you some kind of spotter - I'm not sure what is more worrying, either that you knew that or that you went off and looked it up? :lol: :shock: :lol: 

I know it wasn't Tony's response but there it is in back and white 'Last of the Summer Wine' (and now I come to think about it since black and white). The one program that makes me want to default on my TV licence. :twisted: 

So there you are, in one thread - one of my favourite comedies and my least favourite. Always happy for a bit of diversity!

T


----------



## Charley (11 Feb 2005)

tim":26t3dibs said:


> > AYBS?: 1972 - 85
> > LotSW: 1973 - last year?
> > Fawlty Towers: 1975 and 1979
> 
> ...



I hope she googled it - If she didn't I think we should be a little worried 

I can never list my fav films, tv shows.. I always leave one out...

But some of the ones I've watched in the last month are;

Man about the house,
Bread,
Allo, Allo,
Dad's Army,
Open all hours,
Porridge,
Game on,
Men behaving badly,
Bottom

Honestly I'm not that sad, I like to watch something when I'm working on the computer


----------



## Midnight (11 Feb 2005)

I found the office too damn close to work to be even remotely funny... worrying really..

as for crease up material... Home improvements... gets me every time...


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Feb 2005)

Am I the only one who found it funny? I thought the first series especially was side splitting, toe curling yes but absolutely hilarious particularly when you had cottoned on to the running jokes.

Ah well, perhaps it's an age thing


----------



## Noel (11 Feb 2005)

It's nothing to do with age.....
If there's no outright gag or no funny "how's yer father" and/or a farce situation alot of people just don't get it. And any irony is totally lost.
Ricky Gervais, The Office, Phoenix Nights (Peter Kaye, great stand up, very, very funny) are all superb.

Noel


----------



## Charley (11 Feb 2005)

I told you I always forget one - I watched Phoenix Nights S1 last week :roll: 

I don't watch many stand ups but I can watch Peter Kay over and over..


----------



## Anonymous (11 Feb 2005)

Noely, for me it's not the lack of outright gag or no funny "how's yer father" and/or a farce situation, it's more to do with the level of humour employed (cheap shots at office no-bodies) and the fact that I have worked in places with people _just like that_ - I cringed when I watched it and felt rather uncomfortable :?

Humour at someone else's expense shows a lack of ability/talent in my opinion


----------



## Noel (11 Feb 2005)

You're almost redeemed then. But all the old stuff? Funny in it's day, mildly amusing 20 years later. Well Bottom isn't bad, that was when Rik was funny. Game On was ok (but Coupling was better, especially the one with the Polish/Foreign woman)). Found the 1st few series of Teachers very watchable. Desperate Housewives not too bad. Men Behaving was mostly good, 1st series with Harry Enfield as the Neil Morrisey bloke good.
But Bread? Soooo not funny.
Suppose it takes all sorts. Bit like this site, really.

Noel


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Feb 2005)

Tony":1l2s1zbj said:


> Humour at someone else's expense shows a lack of ability/talent in my opinion



Tony,

Humour is ALWAYS at someone else's expense, that is why it is funny rather than tragic. I defy you to relate a joke that isn't so constructed.

(the someone else of course in a verbal joke is not seen and is usually fictional but there IS a someone else. )


----------



## Anonymous (11 Feb 2005)

tim":a6m0l25x said:


> > Tony (who finds lots of things on the TV funny, just not the office)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, people I find funny (seriously hard when you have to sit here and think of them!!):
Robin Williams stand up and some films (good morning vietnam etc.)
Jack Dee
Phil Cool
Dave Allen
Jeremy Hardy
Allen Davies (stand up is really funny)
Rich Hall
Steve Martin
Victoria Wood
Lee evans
Dawn French

Programs:
QI
Grumpy old men
Vicar of Dibley
Have I got news for you
They think it's all over
Mash (without canned laughter!!)
Open all hours
Home improvement
Black Adder
League of gentlemen
Little Britain
Third rock from the sun

there are load more but I can't think of 'em sitting here :? 

On the radio I absolutely love: 
Just a minute
The news quiz


Of course, the funniest of all - New Yankee Workshop :lol: (only joking Norm :wink: )


----------



## Charley (11 Feb 2005)

Noely":2ymkp429 said:


> Well Bottom isn't bad, that was when Rik was funny. Game On was ok (but Coupling was better, especially the one with the Polish/Foreign woman)). Found the 1st few series of Teachers very watchable. Desperate Housewives not too bad. Men Behaving was mostly good, 1st series with Harry Enfield as the Neil Morrisey bloke good.
> But Bread? Soooo not funny.
> Suppose it takes all sorts. Bit like this site, really.
> 
> Noel



Bread isn't a laugh every second but I do enjoy watching it. I was brought up on most of the oldies as my sister watched them.

Bottom was my fav for many years. The fight scenes are some of the best/funniest I've seen. Even on their live shows.

Teachers is great although like many things it’s the first couple of series that are the best.

Coupling is a good example as I like it but most the people I know dont. So it’s like The Office, it all depends on the individual.

" you collect womens ears?"

Men behaving badly is the same.. I found most episodes funny but the rest of my family thought series one was cr&p...


----------



## johnelliott (11 Feb 2005)

Add me to the list of people who did not find 'the office' funny.

Incidentally, one of the funniest shows I have ever seen was 'An audience with Ken Dodd'. I'm not a Dodd fan, and was surprised as well as almost sick with laughter

John


----------



## woodshavings (11 Feb 2005)

"Yes Minister "and "Yes Prime Minister" were a couple of my favorites - but were these comedy or documentary? :twisted: 
John


----------



## Charley (11 Feb 2005)

johnelliott":20qawqem said:


> Incidentally, one of the funniest shows I have ever seen was 'An audience with Ken Dodd'. I'm not a Dodd fan, and was surprised as well as almost sick with laughter




Now the trick is can you say "Ken Dodd, dads, dogs dead" quickly & out loud? And if you can how many times?


----------



## Alf (11 Feb 2005)

woodshavings":jmwtpjtj said:


> "Yes Minister "and "Yes Prime Minister" were a couple of my favorites


Good call, John. Comedy that also engages your brain; that's a bit thin on the ground these days. Also big "yay's" for Coupling, Victoria Wood, Blackadder and QI. Would it be too ancient-sounding to add Joyce Grenfell and most of the BBC's radio comedies of the 50s? Round the Horne in particular. Bona. 

Incidentally folks, I'm a bit surprised at _your_ surprise at my display of anorak-iness. I thought you knew me too well. :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Noel (11 Feb 2005)

"you collect woman's ears" that was it Charley. Cracking fun with Jeff (well, he was Welsh...) Mash was excellent (with Trapper John). DEave Allen was superb at his peak, but to many sketches in later shows ruined it. Steve Martin is generally excellent but alot depends on the movie. Roxanne was good and the Weather Man one. Two Brains was rubbish.
Yes PM, relied too much on Humphrey bloke and his Civil Service way of explaining things. Enjoyed Victor Meldrew, who I think is actually a member on this forum......

Noel


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2005)

Tony, Tony, Tony:



> Humour at someone else's expense shows a lack of ability/talent in my opinion



Just one from your list where any one would have worked as an example

Blackadder - Baldrick - .need I say more.

'PC' humour is an oxymoron.


T


----------



## Travis Byrne (11 Feb 2005)

Thanks Alf for the dates---It looks like I am only 25-35 years behind.  
(I am so far behind that I think I am first)  

Travis


----------



## llangatwgnedd (11 Feb 2005)

I knew a girl once Fawltey

Really Major

Yes took her to see India,

at the Oval

Nice girl, still had my wallet
in the morning


Something like that Pure genius


----------



## Anonymous (12 Feb 2005)

Just saw Parkinson tonight and realised that I left Billy Connelly off the list :lol: 

Tim I did not mention PC which is another thing that I find pretty annoying 
Clearly my comment was not phrased well enough for the point to be made - upon re-reading this is certainly the case  The rather poor office 'humour' is entirely aimed at some commonly preconceived stereotype whereas Baldrick is no stereotype of any person I have ever met or seen and thus I do not agree with your point.


----------



## Charley (12 Feb 2005)

Tony":3fi1z6xe said:


> Just saw Parkinson tonight and realised that I left Billy Connelly off the list :lol:



How could you :O I've got a doctor that sounds just like Billy Connelly.


----------



## Mdotflorida (12 Feb 2005)

I find Billy Connelly's sense of humour works great for me. I find that some progs I liked when they were new haven't stood the test of time very well for me. 

Ones that have are Only fools and Horses and Fawltey Towers. Not really amused by most of the newer stuff but I do like The Royal Family. Just working on the humour in normal life. Guess that's why I like Billy Connelly so much.

Jeff


----------



## tim (12 Feb 2005)

Tony,



> The rather poor office 'humour' is entirely aimed at some commonly preconceived stereotype whereas Baldrick is no stereotype of any person I have ever met or seen and thus I do not agree with your point.



So if I understand you correctly, you think that comedy based on commonly preconceived sterotypes is not funny but rather an attack on defenceless sections of society?

I'm sorry but I just don't believe you especially since while I agree Billy Connolly is a comic genius, he has built a career on parodying stereotypes. In particular the Glaswegian drunk - don't tell me thats not a stereotype of any person you have ever seen. 

You also listed Little Britain - it is fundamentally based on parodying stereotypes - Vicky Pollard, The WI judges, Andy and his carer, Marjorie Dawes, Dafydd the only gay in the village etc etc. 

League Of Gentlemen - not much different but indeed much harder hitting and tragic (but also very funny). 

Vicar of Dibley - parody of female clergy but more obviously rural parish life.


But these are okay in your book?

I also think its telling that when I posted the list of David Brent comments in the joke thread, your reply was:



> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Who os David Brent?
> _________________
> Cheers
> ...



After telling you, you decide that those comments are no longer funny and then start a thread about how much you dislike The Office. So how does that work? Rather inconsistent don't you think?

Tim

Who finds a lot of things funny irrespective of who says or does them


----------



## Anonymous (12 Feb 2005)

tim":1l73sa1s said:


> So if I understand you correctly, you think that comedy based on commonly preconceived sterotypes is not funny but rather an attack on defenceless sections of society?
> Tim



No, no, no, no, no, no, no!!

I think the office is a *very poor attempt *at this type of humour (you listed many people/programs that do it well)- it is a sort of observational humour that many people are good at and some are not - actors/writers of the office in my opinion fall into the 'not' category

I did not have any preconceived ideas when I watched it and you are attempting to read far too much into this. I like observational comedy best of all.

Put simply - I don't find the office funny and think their humour does not work as they parody true situations *too closely*. Most people who have worked in an office have met other people who are very close to the office staff. Billy Conolly et al go waaaayyy over the top with their parodies and this is what makes them funny. 



> After telling you, you decide that those comments are no longer funny and then start a thread about how much you dislike The Office. So how does that work? Rather inconsistent don't you think?



Tim, what is going on here??? I DID NOT SAY THAT THE THINGS YOU POSTED WERE NOT FUNNY AT ANY TIME!!! and emailed them to loads of mates!!! They made me laugh typed on the PC screen - but the office program did not. Why is this so hard for you to understand?

I do not like my reasons for finding one thing funny and another not being dissected like this and so am drawing a line under my side of this discussion.

I simply do not find the office funny - and judging by this thread I am far from being alone in that


----------



## Anonymous (12 Feb 2005)

Ohh, by the way, forgot to add Terry Pratchett :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tim (12 Feb 2005)

Tony

To put a lid on this :wink: It wouldn't be hard for me to understand if you stuck to one argument or point of view but you didn't.

I couldn't care less whether you find The Office funny or not, what I was picking up on was your justification for not liking it:



> Humour at someone else's expense shows a lack of ability/talent in my opinion



Yet apparently only if its a poor attempt in your opinion. It seems odd that you find it reasonable to offer a whole set of reasons why you don't like certain things but get upset if someone points out the inconsistencies.

This a forum and its for debating - that means that different views and opinions get presented. If you think its reasonable to cherry pick your own and others points, don't get upset if someone else does the same. I'm not reading too much into anything by the way - all I have done is replay a couple of comments that you made relatively close together - thats how debates work. If you don't like it that others challenge your points of view then maybe you shouldn't start threads with titles that end with a string of question marks.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## PitBull (15 Feb 2005)

Gotta side with Noely here - The Office is not you regular gross-out or slap-stick laugh-a-minute comedy - it's designed to be weirdly uncomfortable and more cerebral, and most of us "office drones" must have seen or more than one occasion many of the situations portrayed in The Office. For me it was a very refreshng series, and yes I even shed the odd tear after watching the xmas specials 

Also cudos to John & Alf for Yes Minister/Yes Prime Minister - but did you ever read the books ? much more material, and even funnier than the TV series.

'Course I also love Blackadder, Bottom, Fawlty Towers, Coupling, Red Dwarf, The Young Ones, The Good Life (!), Keeping Up Appearances (so like my mother), and of course - Python.


----------



## Guest (16 Feb 2005)

No matter what my wife says I am definitely NOT Victor Meldrew


----------



## Alf (16 Feb 2005)

PitBull":2dm7durh said:


> Also cudos to John & Alf for Yes Minister/Yes Prime Minister - but did you ever read the books ?


Yes. 'Bout 15 years ago I went through the lot like a whirlwind and turned into Sir Humphrey for the duration. :roll: 



PitBull":2dm7durh said:


> The Office is not you regular gross-out or slap-stick laugh-a-minute comedy - it's designed to be weirdly uncomfortable and more cerebral


Ah ha! So it's not _supposed_ to be funny? That explains it all... :wink:

I'll get me bladder-onna-stick and cap an' bells on the way out... 

Cheers, Alf


----------

